# Dagger Mod & Sigelei J150



## Gizmo (23/9/16)

Some cool new stock in the house

Dagger 80W Mod by VO Tech ( This thing is tiny )






Sigelei J150 with built in lipo






Restocks: 
Aster
Naut BVC Coils
Subox Mini-C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Rafique (23/9/16)

I need that sigelei.

Do all vk agents have them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/9/16)

Oooooo datz be a. A u. U. Tifullllll

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (23/9/16)

do you know how many mah is the battery


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/9/16)

Rafique said:


> do you know how many mah is the battery


2000

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (23/9/16)

Interesting that the Dagger has automatic temp control. I haven't seen that on a mod before. It apparently sets the temp that your juice won't boil. Grimm tested it and found it a bit cool/weak as a vape on auto mode. But there is also a manual TC mode as on other TC mods, and then a hard-hitting Bypass mode too.


----------

